# OEM Replacement Carpet and Pad 04 Jetta



## dash451 (Oct 15, 2002)

Does anyone know where to get a OEM Replacement Carpet and Pad for a 2004 Jetta. Water got into the passenger side foot well( front and back). I need to pull the carpet out and potentially replace it as well as the pad.
If anyone has any ideas I would be grateful.
Andrew


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: OEM Replacement Carpet and Pad 04 Jetta (dash451)*

VW's can take a fair amount of water on their carpet and survive. I've had a few run-ins with water over the 20 years I've been driving VW's. 
To get the water out, use a shop-vac and remove the door sill plates. With the sill plates out, you can get to the cloth fiber padding under the carpet to draw the water out of that... 
Once you stop pulling water out by extraction methods, get a small portable electric space heater with a fan. Put that inside the car with the windows slightly lowered (makes it easy to get the cord through the window), and leave it on the medium setting for a day. Every 6 hours, open the doors for 5 minutes and swap out all the warm moist air for a fresh batch of cooler dry air. 
If you had water standing for some time and found it by surprise, after the car started smelling musty, then get out the baking soda and mix it with water and pour it on the carpet in 6" sections. Then use the vacuum to extract it and the space heater method to dry the car back out... 
So far, the worst fluid I've had in my VW's has been antifreeze from the heater core explosion. VW left it sitting in the car for a week while they replaced the heater core. When I picked the car up, the floor was still wet (not just damp, we're talking WET). When I brought it to their attention, they suggested I call a home carpet cleaning service to steam clean my car floors...


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: OEM Replacement Carpet and Pad 04 Jetta (where_2)*

They don't list your year but if it is totally shot and can't be cleaned, you might try http://www.stockinteriors.com/...arpet. You might be able to make your own replacement by buying the material and doing it yourself.


----------

